# 50's Schwinn dealer sign



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Mar 16, 2015)

Anyone own a sign like this? Have any idea of the date range? 

Value? Also wondering about the jacket







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rusty2wheels (Mar 16, 2015)

I believe the sign is from the late 50's to early 60's. Are the items for sale?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Mar 16, 2015)

Rusty2wheels said:


> I believe the sign is from the late 50's to early 60's. Are the items for sale?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Yes a local old school collector has them. He's a friend of mine and I want to give him a good offer for them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pantmaker (Mar 17, 2015)

I love that sign...dang.


----------



## randallace (Mar 17, 2015)

Now that's nice stuff right there - good finds !


----------



## vincev (Mar 17, 2015)

Great find!!


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Mar 17, 2015)

vincev said:


> Great find!!





Not mine! For sale locally!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Mar 17, 2015)

cool sign....how much to get it?


----------



## jkent (Mar 17, 2015)

I'm interested in the jacket.
Do you have any interest in buying them or would you be interested in shipping?
Please let me know thanks, JKent


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Mar 17, 2015)

jkent said:


> I'm interested in the jacket.
> Do you have any interest in buying them or would you be interested in shipping?
> Please let me know thanks, JKent




I know and am friends with the man who wore this jacket when it was new. Joe dyer of best bicycle store in east ridge TN (85 and still runs the shop today)

The sign and jacket came from there.

The seller is asking $1500 for the sign and jacket. Way too much. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jkent (Mar 18, 2015)

I want that jacket!


----------



## Vintagewheelsatl (Feb 1, 2016)

American Vintage Bicycle Supply said:


> Anyone own a sign like this? Have any idea of the date range?
> 
> Value? Also wondering about the jacket
> 
> ...



My dad has owned this sign for 25 years he was told it was from 1959 are asking price wasn't to much go out and find stuff like this.We enjoy and  have a good collection father son hobby and we always are fair on price


----------



## dave429 (Feb 1, 2016)

Great sign, hope you are able to get it!


----------

